# things mice enjoy and get exercise out of



## Le Necrophagist (May 27, 2009)

I have many mice now so at the moment I lack enough wheels for every enclosure. I noticed a few of the mice not being as strong as many of the others and I want to change this asap. What are some things that are cheap, don't take up much space and great for mice to get some exercise from until I can get enough wheels?

I have given one tank a large branch from a tree to climb up, but even then I do not feel this is enough. If anyone has any DIY's or other recommendations please tell.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

What do you mean they're not as strong?


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I have to ask the same thing. What does "not strong" mean?

Mice don't necessarily need wheels. Toilet paper tubes, thick rope tied from the top of the cage, old macaroni boxes (leave a few noodles in), and so forth are all used to climb on, over, under, and through by mice. They're easy to please like that.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Egg boxes could be a good one for you to try. If you have limited space you could always cut one in half.


----------



## mousedog (Feb 15, 2010)

yes.....


----------

